# Arab "Vs" Thoroughbred...



## Asgard72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello again!

Recently I've requested your help to choose a horse. I’ve presented a small list…but yesterday an opportunity appeared and I don’t really know what to do!!

I was offered one 3 years old Arab horse and a 4 years old Thoroughbred! Both have good temperaments and morphology, since both come from very good breeders.

Of these two…what is the most comfortable horse for long rides on the countryside?

(I also have the possibility of an Holsteiner…but these two are such wonders that my heart is with them…)

Please give me your kind opinion

Thank you very much

God Bless


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i personally prefer TB's. I owe two at the moment. I've ridden and trained a lot of horses Arabs included and i would choose the TB myself. ive had more bad experiences with Arabs than i have TB's


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, sheesh, what kind of question is that?!

Arabians, of course! 

No, honestly, I think it depends on what you want the horse for. I, obviously, much prefer Arabians.
I've always fouund the TB's to be too hot, too hard headed, and they do not learn quickly. But that's just the ones I've worked with. I'm not saying they are all like that. 

I've found my Arabians a lot smoother than TB's, they're great for distance rides because they last like no other, and they're smart and I've found the train easier, and sensitive and in tune with you. Plus they're gorgeous to look at! 

I would, if I were you, just try out either horse and see which one you connect with better. We can give you opinions all we want, but it's not going to help if you buy the TB and don't connect, or vice versa with the Arabian.

Go test ride them both and see which one you get on better with.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

As far as for long rides, Arabs are built for stamina so they would probably be a better bet. However it all comes down to the horses personality. 

If the Arab's only three though, you're going to have some training to do before riding.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with WSArabians. I would of course say, Neither! Go with an appaloosa! But, it is up to you. Which horse you 'click' better with. There are so many horses you can look at, but then you will find one and say, 'hey,' and then a moment of silence. Then you know that's the horse.

I would suggest go meet them. Not just ride, but brush, lead the around. You either like their personality or don't. If you have already done that, and still, can't decide research the breeds to find stuff out about the breed in general. 

I can't make the decision for you, and let me tell you, with my new horse (2 1/2), I loved him the first two times I rode him, then he reared and did stuff totally unexpected. I thought I had made the wrong desceion (I butchered that word), but i had already paid for him, and so on. His owners are really nice, and they are working with me with him. Me and Bo have stronger bond now. But that happens with any horse, and I take it you are a first time horse owner, so don't get discouraged quickly when they make a mistake. 

Just remember, they are still young, and like to be very testy. Make sure you have access to a trainer or experienced friend. But my Appaloosa has Arabian in him like, 4 or 5 generations back, and the Arabian was mixed with his bloodlines for endurance, loyalty... and something else I think... But I would say Arabian =]


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoroughbred all the way.

Ther are by far my favourite breed. Every TB I have ridden and owned has been fantastic and trust me I've ridden lot's. Arabs on the other hand.. my least favourite breed (sorry arab lovers), In my experience I have found them to be either bouncy, crazy, downright stupid or a mix of the three.

Plus the TB is a year older than the arab, so you can do harder riding with it etc. are either of them broken in?


----------



## Kimberly4403 (Sep 28, 2009)

In my experience of riding both breeds although I absolutly adore the arabian breed they are very bouncy while the TB's are less so but then the TB's can be quite head strong but there a pleasure to ride. I love both breeds.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I much prefer Arabs. I find them more to be more responsive and (with my mare atleast) I feel they have the quickness of mind to make a smart decision get me out of a jam quickly if I needed that while keeping me on. Haha
I've spent time with both and I've liked and disliked members of both breeds but in the end I prefer the Arab pocket pony-ness (I also like how, at least the ones I've met, kinda needed to approve of their rider, they didn't just accept anyone). Some people aren't going to like those qualities and that's fine, it's a personality thing. =)

I ultimately agree with WSArabians, try them both and see which one you "click' with the most.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

For long distance rides, an Arab would probably suit you more since they have very good stamina and are hardy. However, I'm 100% partial to Thoroughbreds because I love their size, athleticism, and charisma. Arabians are too flaky and airheaded for me. I don't like riding them either because it feels like you have nothing under you. With TB's, you can feel every bit of their "engine". Both breeds tend to be high energy, so be prepared for a horse with tons of "go" and not so much "whoa". 

If I was you, I would actually check out the Holsteiner. Warmbloods make fantastic mounts with the athleticism of Thoroughbreds, just with quieter temperaments and more durability. The only reason I don't have one right now is because they're so dang expensive. :wink:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be choosing a horse based on breed, I'd be choosing it based on the individual horse 

For what it's worth, my TB is MUCH smoother and saner than my Arab


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

Well if you wont a lively horse then you would go with an arab but if you wont a nice natured and good horse then i would sugest a tb . i would choose an arab i just like them alot.
lol


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Arabs and Thoroughbred are both known for being idiotic hot heads. I have both an Arab, an Arab cross and a Thoroughbred. I've only had my TB for two or three days now and she is a frantic little lady who is clingy. So were my arabs when I first got them but both have settled into lovely, well adjusted horses. I do believe my TB will settle with time, age and training aswell.

Go meet them. Forget the breed. Look at the horse for what it is both mentally and physically. Good luck. Remember you have no obligation to either horse so if neither tickles your pickle there are plenty more horses out there that will be right for you.

Good luck.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> I've found my Arabians a lot smoother than TB's,


I have found the complete opposite. Arabs have upright shoulders which causes more bounce.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Arabs are famous for their endurance and are often the top competitors in distance rides. You will probably have a rather heftier feed bill with your Thoroughbred, but I agree that probably either horse can make a perfectly enjoyable saddle horse and you should see about spending a little time with both, then ask yourself, "Which horse would I be more disappointed NOT to own?"
My Arab is my primary trail horse, he's perfectly comfortable under normal conditions and even more so when I ask him for a little collection. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I have found the complete opposite. Arabs have upright shoulders which causes more bounce.


Some do, yup. Other's don't. Depends on the horse.


----------



## parcfarms (Jan 5, 2009)

Thoroughbreds!!

I love both breeds,my first horse ever was a Arabian X Welsh,who taught me a lot.But I love my two TB's. I love there personality's. There energy,and how athletic they are! But don't base getting a horse off there breed!! =)


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with some of the other posts that you should choose based on the horse rather than the breed. I have ridden both thoroughbreds and a TB, adn both of them were smopth. And they have to be really smooth for me to say smooth. I normally ride gaited horses. All the gaited horses, Arabs, and the TB I have ridden were really level headed and wonderful trail horses. I would always choose based on conformation and attitude of that particular horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's impossible to tell based on breed. Stereotypes mean next to nothing. I'm an Arab person 110% and I can tell you I've ridden smooth Arabs, I've ridden bouncy Arabs. For the most part, Arabs DO have natural spring to their step. You have to do a fair bit of training to teach them to lower their head and maximize their gait - once you do that (ie. endurance horses), the gait is smooth as silky.

Again though, I've ridden Thoroughbreds that rattled my teeth out of my jaw, and Thoroughbreds that I couldn't bounce on if I tried. Well, technically I bounce anyway because I can never get used to that huge gait after living on Arabs but you know what I mean. I've ridden Thoroughbreds that have thrown me into walls, I've ridden Thoroughbreds I had to kick, spur and crop just to make them wake up (kidding of course). Actually, for all the stereotypes I have by FAR ridden more laid back, calm and smart Thoroughbreds then I have crazy ones. However, I've found I have to work like heck to make them work because I'm so used to riding hyper sensitive Arabs.

As far as stamina, I wouldn't worry about breed. Thoroughbreds are no sluggards and aren't just speed demons - they have strong Arab lines, and Anglo-Arabs are the next most winningest breed after Arabs in endurance.

Definately meet the horses - conformation and personality far outweigh breed consideration if you're looking for a specific type of ride.


----------



## Asgard72 (Sep 16, 2009)

First of all...thank you to all of you!!! You were so kind and helpful!!!

I’ve followed some of the advise….and tried both horses….and………..I LOVED BOTH!!!!!!!!!

I can not keep both ($$$$)…so now I am in a mess…

Could a Thoroughbred be used in a Horse Raid Competition (500-1000km in several days in a row)?
(I am a bit more to the Thoroughbred…just for one reason…I am 6’ and 210pounds…although the Arab is VERY strong…I fear I may cause him too much discomfort (please advise here as well if possible). 

It would be a lot easier to love shoes…

Thank you all again!!


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

funny, every Arab I've ridden has had smooth gaits (esp. trot) whereas every TB have had either a way too bouncy trot or really big trot. But I guess it depends on the persons connection with the horse as you've all said already.

~AL615


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well, an Arab would likely be much more suited to it, I have no doubts that a Thoroughbred could DO it, but if it's a competition, you aren't likely to win as I bet a lot of Arabs will be competeing.

As for your size, I wouldn't worry much however the fact that the Arab is only 3 concerns me. On that note, even the 4 year old is a long stretch. For an event you're talking about, in my opinion, a horse should be a MINIMUM of 5, and I wouldn't even think of it until they were 6. Endurance competitions actually have rules that a horse under 4 I believe cannot compete in anything over 25 mile limited distance and 2 year olds are not allowed to compete period.

How tall is the Arab? You may find your size affects you a bit as far as balance - Arabs were bred to carry big people, and you'll often find them being ridden by men your size and bigger with ease (full out rodeo competition and everything). But I know it can make you feel pretty silly trying to ride a 15hh animal and having your feet hang to it's knees!

It really has pros and cons on both sides, but regardless of choice, I strongly advise against any sort of competition like the one you're speaking about until they are at least 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate thoroughbreds... 
I haven't ridden too many Arabians but in my experience they are smoother.
Thoroughbreds for me are too choppy/too fast/too forward. I just don't enjoy the ride.

But that said. IMO you should never base your decision on breed/looks/movement or even how much training a horse has had (unless you're looking for a something to compete with right away ect.). Just who you like more as a personality.

... spend some time with both of them. Pick which ever one you lean towards.

If you're even the tiniest bit upset that most people are saying "arab!" then go with the thouroughbred.
If you are happy people are saying arab.. go with the arab.
I remember when I was trying to lease a horse I was stuck between a young inexperienced horse and an old been there done that. I asked you guys.. and everyone said the been there done that guy. I was disappointed that thats what everyone said and thats how I knew I wanted the young one.


----------

